# DP/DR help



## Fig22 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello. I've been looking at this forum for a while and wanted to share what I've been going through and if I'm in the right place.

I first started experiencing DP/DR (I think) 5 years ago. I was very anxious after watching a TV show where someone was talking to someone who wasn't there. This spiralled into not being able to sleep and an obsession with trying to figure out if I was losing control or going insane. I then started to have feelings of unreality which then made me feel more insane... after a few months of medication and therapy I felt a lot better and have had little slip ups over the past 5 years, until now.

Something similar happened just over 3 weeks ago while watching a TV show and I started to have symptoms of harm OCD. I was really afraid that these thoughts would mean I was losing control. It then turned into a fear of schizophrenia again, I've been constantly checking my mind state. Now I am in the same position as 5 years ago, with the following thoughts and symptoms:

- what if nothing is real?
- what if I start believing that nothing is real and start attacking people? (Huge fear)
- what is the point of life?
- memory problems and concentration issues, having to check if I've done things as I've forgotten
- brain fog and disconnect from the world
- feeling like I'm on autopilot 
- checking symptoms multiple times a day
- feeling hopeless and like I won't get better even though I have before

Can anyone relate? I'm hoping to hear from a Psychiatrist soon and am taking an SSRI but feel very hopeless at the moment.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi, I can't tell you what is going on with you, but I can relate to some of the symptoms, and I can tell you that no matter how hard or impossible to heal it all may seem rn, it is absolutely possible to get better! Some of us will have the tendency to obsess and overthink, and to dissociate so much as to skip the bus stop, and do things we don't remember doing afterwards, or not do things we were supposed to...but...it can get better. Well done for contacting your psychiatrist, I hope they will get back soon, so you can plan your recovery.

Cheers!

A.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

There is reason to be hopeful, so be hopeful! If young Pastorius can become better, so can you.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/01/09/376084137/trapped-in-his-body-for-12-years-a-man-breaks-free


----------



## Fig22 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for your replies. It really helps to hear some reassurance. I guess I’ve been dipping in and out of dissociative states but my main illness is OCD. Anyway, I’ll hopefully find out soon enough!


----------

